# Installing Linux



## Cocayn (Feb 11, 2009)

hey guys, 
Right now Im using Windows Vista Home Premium 32Bit,
The whole Life ive only used Windows like always.

Today watched some Linux , Ubuntu Videos on Youtube and I kinda like it!

Questions are :
1. Can I install Linux without having any Windows installed?
2. Is Linux = Ubuntu? or is Ubuntu a Addon for Linux??
3. wich is best at playing WoW , Linux or Windows or is it the same Performance?
4. Can someone find where to Download the Best finest sexyist smoothest, Linux ?
5. And A guide for installing would be nice?!?!=D
6. Is it good for music,movie watching etc? 
7. Is Linux something nice to use at all? ;S

I hope , I get the right answers


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 11, 2009)

1) You can install Linux without windows, but I'd do a dual boot if I were you; Linux can't run many of the same applications you have on Windows (mostly games), so you should keep Windows for gaming and using certain applications.
2) Ubuntu is a certain distrubution of Linux, just like XP and Vista are different dristributions of Windows.
3) You can get WoW working in Linux, but it require using WINE and doing some difficult stuff, so you should stick to windows for gaming at the moment.
4) Ubuntu is a good place to start, but you might want to look at PCLinuxOS 2007, thats pretty good looking, as is Kubuntu, or you could try Fedora, it is very stable and smooth.
5) Once you've downloaded the ISO and burnt it to a CD, you can boot into a live disk; this runs Linux from the CD and on your RAM, so you can try it out a little before you install it. It will run much slower from the disk though.
If you like it, you simply click the install icon on the desktop, and then the installer is REALLY easy to do; you can not screw it up much, and you can easily set it up to dual boot with Vista during the installation.
Once it is installed, you get an option to select which OS to boot when you switch on your PC; Linux or Windows.
6) Linux is great for watching movies, I'd recommend installing VLC Media Player for that as it can play everything, it also has a good music manager (Amarok is a great music player you can install as well). Browsing the internet is great, most Linux distros come with firefox (but I install Opera) for web browsing.
7) Linux is very nice to use if you don't run into trouble with anything; if you have issues though, I'd recommend joining a forum for the distro you have installed and asking for advice there. There's also usually a helpful beginners guide on the distro's website, which can also help.
Linux typically has a friendly, easy to use interface, and I quite like it.
If you have a modern graphics card, I'd recommend installing the "restricted drivers" (very easy to do) so that you can have cool 3D desktop effects.

You must remember though that Linux CAN NOT run most Windows applications; you can try using WINE to run windows apps, but you might run into compatibility difficulties.
And if you run into problems, remember that Google is your friend; you could save other people time by seeing if you can fix a problem yourself.
If you can't fix it, feel free to ask any forums for help.
Good luck with Linux!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 11, 2009)

Cocayn said:


> Questions are :
> 1. Can I install Linux without having any Windows installed?
> 2. Is Linux = Ubuntu? or is Ubuntu a Addon for Linux??
> 3. wich is best at playing WoW , Linux or Windows or is it the same Performance?
> ...


Welcome to the free OS choice!

I'll try to help answer your questions:
1 yes you can install a version of Linux on most any computer without a version of Windows installed.  Simply burn an ISO image to a disc and restart/start the computer with the disc in the drive
2. Ubuntu is a distribution(distro) of a Linux based operating system.  Most are similar but can be tweaked easily hence so many distros.
3  Wow can be ran in specific distros of Linux check this video out 
4 You can check www.Distrowatch.com for the latest versions and latest distro's
5 Most are superbly easy to install.  Simply burn the ISO image to a CDRom and restart your computer with the disc in the drive.  Boot from the disc and the installer should prompt you through the way.  Best way is to just jump right into it(Ubuntu is the most straigtforward I've seen)
6 Can be, there are great third party apps for music, movies, and pictures. Ubuntu has these preinstalled in the latest version.
7 Yes and No. Some Linux distros are meant to be introductory so you can use it and feel it out.  Some are more advanced for server related needs and come with a whole set of different tools to get the most out of it.

Linux can be an awesome thing.  It's free, Its supported, It's freakin Free!!!  If you have a computer with Windows already installed you can install Ubuntu along side of it so you can boot into Windows or Ubuntu when you start your computer.

You may find it does not install every driver so you may not have sound from the get go, but searching out you can fix most every issue.  Enjoy!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 11, 2009)

Also the stickies here are amazing for the 1st time users.  Great info on getting started and lingo with Linux.


----------



## Cocayn (Feb 11, 2009)

BAAAAAM =D

Damn so Hot Answers so good thank you very much mlee49 and Error 404 =D
Im goona try Windows 7 Out now then I though about linux =D like u sayd try it out from Cd would be awesome thank you!!


----------



## GTX (Mar 28, 2009)

1) Yes you do, but ive got windows and linux (dual boot) and its pretty nice 
2) Ubuntu is a version of linux i use it too there's a new version out 9.04 or so but id recomand you 8.10 
3) i dont think its possible to play WoW on linux
4) you can find it on thepiratebay.org
5) its pretty easy i did myself (and i didnt know nothing bout it) its easy if i could do it c'mon 
6) yes it's good for music and movies just need to install the right kodeks they will pop up when u open mp3(or movie avi) file 
7) yes its pretty nice good and easy to use :]

(and i know wat attracted you the 3D cube eh? )


----------

